# Indicator light stays on



## Bradpickard (Nov 30, 2018)

I have a 2 pushbuttons controlling a motor, one is an auto mode and one is a manual. 

Each pushbutton has a indicator light.

There is also a reset push button to reset the motor to it's normal state. 

The manual mode indicator light is stuck on and even when the reset switch is hit and has 105v. Pushing the manual mode brightens the indicator and brings it up to 120v.

Everything with the auto and manual mode works fine except for the indicator light. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Go to the DIY site or dial an electrician.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

ibtl


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Brad.
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.
No one is going to help you unless we know who you are.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My suggestion is to take out the LED pilot lamp and put in an incandescent like it had before. Solid state outputs need a real load from an incandescent to turn on and off.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there a control transformer for the 120v? Take the light out and see which terminal has the 105v. Is it the neutral side? 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> My suggestion is to take out the LED pilot lamp and put in an incandescent like it had before. Solid state outputs need a real load from an incandescent to turn on and off.


A customer had a Trane Tracer DDC system and replaced all the indicator lamps on various control panels with LED's to save maintenance replacement of incandescent ones . Same problem ; the solid state switches 'leaked" enough to keep them all "ON" no matter the status .


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bradpickard said:


> I have a 2 pushbuttons controlling a motor, one is an auto mode and one is a manual.
> 
> Each pushbutton has a indicator light.
> 
> ...


tear everything down and rebuild it. ( I'm not just talking about the motor or equipment, I mean the whole plant) Also, round up the cats and get these tin foil hats on them right away:


----------

